# horses being stolen from south wales area...



## Ted's mum (2 August 2010)

been to my friends today in ABERGAVENNY, in south wales...have been informed that horses are being stolen - 5 so far from fields around by my friends stud (none of my friends thank god) thieves are marking the field gates with blue string/rope or whatever then going back at later time to steal horse....please be vigilant.!!!


----------



## aduffield (20 August 2010)

I was working on a yard just outside Crickhowell on yesterday and the yard owner's friend had lost a welsh cob mare taken from the field. others also taken from Abergavenney and Hay on wye. Thieves seem very active there at the moment.


----------



## Cedars (20 August 2010)

Why why WHY would thieves mark where they're going to steal from? And if they're stupid enough to do so, just move your horse....!


----------



## Enfys (20 August 2010)

flamehead said:



			Why why WHY would thieves mark where they're going to steal from? Maybe, it is different people doing the actual taking, the string (bit obvious though, you'd think they'd do something a little more subtle) is perhaps just a marker left by the 'spotter' 

And if they're stupid enough to do so, just move your horse....! What if the 'marker' is left after you have checked your horse? If they are checking out horses they are possibly watching you too 

Click to expand...

........


----------



## aduffield (20 August 2010)

It is quite common practise for travellers etc to mark gateways and fencing with pieces of string or plastic bags on fencing. They are also known to put markings in the road outside of gateways to show others where to go. These markings tend to be quite subtle and are not meant to be noticed by joe public, but are meant for others. There was a spate of thefts in the Telford area and the theives were marking fences and gates by stray pieces of plastic that looked like they had just blown on by accident, but were deliberately placed at specific intervals. Don't be confusing this type of marking with those put on horses. This type can be very sophisticated and has in the past included ultra violet paint and imitating the marks the council put on the road when they are doing repairs or surveys.


----------



## Cedars (20 August 2010)

The one time we thought our horses were being watched, we were very lucky in that we lived on site. Obviously, some people dont. However, a friend of mine had a strange man hanging around taking photos, and she slept in a car in her horses field. For three nights straight. I just don't see why people risk it!

And so how is this "marking" not seen as stupid, but when someone mentions fairy plaits you all leap on them?


----------



## Cuffey (20 August 2010)

Nothing on Gwent police web site
Nothing on Stolen Horse Register

Need Crime Number etc please Ted'smum


----------



## aduffield (20 August 2010)

Personnally I don't leap on people who take about plaits in manes because there is so much hysteria over it. I have now seen 8 examples of plaits that are def man made at least 3 have been on very difficult horses either very dif to catch or down right nasty. If these had been done by witches or children the culprits would probably be injured or dead. a friend of mine had her 14.2 5year old cob plaited in the field. she lives down a dead end with no footpaths and no other public access and she came back from work to find he had been plaited in her absence. Her horse is exactly the type to go young coloured which would fetch good money. Plaits are not only put in to mark an animal for actual thieving they are also used to see how well you look after your horses and how observant you are and if you visit every day. The simple fact that some- one has had unrestricted access to your horse wityhout your knowledge should be sufficient to allert most people but so many poo poo it I find it bizarre.


----------



## Cedars (20 August 2010)

Proof, please, aduffield, that horses have been stolen after plaiting. One example will do, thanks.


----------



## aduffield (20 August 2010)

I didn't say they had been stolen I said I had seen 8 egs of this being done. There is no way of knowing if horses have been plaited and then stolen because they are missing so how can you tell they weren't before they went. All I know is in some areas the police are taking this seriously and not just as hoaxs, for example in fife , where the police got the issue highlighted on the bbc news don't think they'd be doing that for the hell of it. I Galashiels they had a case of plaiting and the local police staked the yard out using the horse as bait in the hope the thieves would return for it.


----------



## Cedars (20 August 2010)

Because you're saying that you know 8 people who have had horses plaited and not one of them have been stolen. So obviously these people knew! And if their horses WERE stolen then they'd tell the police that they'd been plaited wouldnt they! Obviously there might be the odd person who didnt get there in time.

So, in Galashiels, did the thieves come back? I'm betting not and some little kid was sat at home thinking "***** look at all the trouble I caused plaiting that pretty pony".

What I'm saying is that its all bull***** until someone can prove otherwise! Clearly it is a bit worrying that people can get that close to your horses but realistically none have been stolen yet!


----------



## Puzzled (20 August 2010)

Crickhowell is in Powys not Gwent so I would imagine that is why the mare didn't come up on their website. She was a bay cob mare, used for breeding I believe. Some other horses were stolen from Merthyr over the same weekend (possible link maybe?)


----------



## Cuffey (20 August 2010)

Puzzled said:



			Crickhowell is in Powys not Gwent so I would imagine that is why the mare didn't come up on their website. She was a bay cob mare, used for breeding I believe. Some other horses were stolen from Merthyr over the same weekend (possible link maybe?)
		
Click to expand...

My message was for more info from Ted'smum who mentioned Abergavenny

Nothing on Gwent Police site either

You have no idea how much bother I get into with Horsewatch personnel circulating stolen info without Crime numbers or hard evidence that Crimes have been reported


----------



## bounce (20 August 2010)

What I can't understand is why none of these stolen horses are appearing on the stolen horse register or any 'out of their mind with worry' owner who has had their horses recently stolen is not posting on here or any other forum with crime references.

The last horse stolen according the stolen horse register was in august from Fife.  

If I had a horse stolen then I would be spending every minute of the day posting on forums, links on websites, news papers etc, and definitely recording it with both the police and the stolen horse register.

Surely if 5 horses have just been stolen in Wales then this would be on equestrian news somewhere.

As for those that think marking the horse with a plait is the sign of a thief about to strike.  Try pulling your horses mane or hogging - that puts them right off.  Strangely they only seem to like a long or unkept mane.


----------



## Cedars (20 August 2010)

HAHA Bounce. Loved the last comment.

And yes, you're right if mine were nicked the whole world would know about it without fail!

xxxx


----------



## *hic* (20 August 2010)

aduffield said:



			Personnally I don't leap on people who take about plaits in manes because there is so much hysteria over it. I have now seen 8 examples of plaits that are def man made at least 3 have been on very difficult horses either very dif to catch or down right nasty. If these had been done by witches or children the culprits would probably be injured or dead. a friend of mine had her 14.2 5year old cob plaited in the field. she lives down a dead end with no footpaths and no other public access and she came back from work to find he had been plaited in her absence. Her horse is exactly the type to go young coloured which would fetch good money. Plaits are not only put in to mark an animal for actual thieving they are also used to see how well you look after your horses and how observant you are and if you visit every day. The simple fact that some- one has had unrestricted access to your horse wityhout your knowledge should be sufficient to allert most people but so many poo poo it I find it bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

Wow you seem very confused - firstly you say you've seen 3 very difficult or downright nasty horses plaited and that the culprits would probably be dead or injured trying to do it. Then you say you find it bizarre that people poo poo the idea that it's real people doing it? So which is it wind or potential thieves?

As I've said dozens of times, the pony of mine that is regularly plaited or "Marked" is seriously uncatchable, he's also elderly, small, freezemarked and in a field with several others who all look far more valuable than him and who mostly aren't freezemarked. He has just missed out on having his feet trimmed this time round after over 30 man hours has been spent trying to catch him - he's THAT difficult to catch. People he doesn't know doing the plaits? Yeah right.


----------



## Ted's mum (20 August 2010)

dont know any crime numbers...just repeating what I have heard from a friend who lives in that area. x


----------



## Zebedee (20 August 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			dont know any crime numbers...just repeating what I have heard from a friend who lives in that area. x
		
Click to expand...

Unsubstantiated gossip then?


----------



## Tinseltoes (21 August 2010)

Hmmmm will keep my eyes and ears open. I think they prefer to steal from remote areas?????  Very scary.


----------



## aregona (24 August 2010)

well, gossip or not, thanks for the warning, im only about 45 mins from there so will keep my eyes open. Thank you


----------



## MHOL (24 August 2010)

Nothing from Horse Watch, or from the police or from  worried owner, no crime number, nothing, nothing on Stolen Horse Register or NED Online, don't you think someone would of been notified, not even on Facebook!!!!

If you are worried get your horse freezemarked, make sure all gates are locked, stagger times when you go to the field so you are not predictable.


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 August 2010)

MHOL said:



			Nothing from Horse Watch, or from the police or from  worried owner, no crime number, nothing, nothing on Stolen Horse Register or NED Online, don't you think someone would of been notified, not even on Facebook!!!!

If you are worried get your horse freezemarked, make sure all gates are locked, stagger times when you go to the field so you are not predictable.
		
Click to expand...

Good points. I think its gossip again.


----------



## applecart14 (24 August 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			thieves are marking the field gates with blue string/rope or whatever then going back at later time to steal horse....please be vigilant.!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yawn   ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Haven't we been here before with plaits?

Wake me up when its all over...............

or alternatively, FREEZEMARK, FREEZEMARK, FREEZEMARK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 August 2010)

Well said Apple. Surely if horses were being stolen someone would know about it and obviously its gossip again,making everyone paranoid.


----------



## aduffield (25 August 2010)

Absolutely not gossip. Welsh cob mare taken off of road out of crickhowell towards Llanfihangel Crucorney. I was on the yard last week where 2 mares have been moved to from the field where other mare was taken from. Was back there again yesterday as had nice welsh cob for sale ( not the nicked one!!) and they said no sign of mare since she was taken.


----------



## Cedars (25 August 2010)

Whats the crime number please? Oh, I remember, you never have one...


----------



## aduffield (25 August 2010)

If this was just gossip why is the yard owner now playing host to 2 extra horses and has had her 3 horses chipped and marked just to be on the safe side!!!.


----------



## Cedars (25 August 2010)

Right so you dont have a crime number.


----------



## aduffield (25 August 2010)

I hope ted's mum who started this thread feels really appreciated for letting peoplke know thieves are operating in an area only to have some one come along and shoot them down for posting info. I added my post to help people realise this is genuine and not a hoax. I don't have a crime number because it's not the sort of thing you ask someone for. I just hope you never have to be in the position of posting info for others without a crime number, or god forbid posting a theft of your own. People like to know what is going on in an area and if there is no effective horsewatch forums are the next best thing. Neither Ted's mum or I are new posters, so know the rules!!!


----------



## Cedars (25 August 2010)

But thats just the point! The owner ISNT posting about their own thread! You're posting about it! The owner is nowhere to be seen!!!!!


----------



## aduffield (25 August 2010)

Believe it or not there are people out there who don't use this forum, or facebook or who may not even own a computer.


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 August 2010)

So it would still be known about.I dont believe the horses have been stolen otherwise you would have a crime number the police would give you one if it was genuine and even reported. Ive always had a crime number given to me. Hoax is my guess for attention!!!

Where is the so called owner anyway??????? There are comps in almost everywhere to use.Next excuse!!!!!


----------



## TallyHo123 (25 August 2010)

Well said bounce!


----------



## Cedars (25 August 2010)

You are talking out of your @rse. Come back to us when you have a crimenumber, or stop spreading rumours!

In the mean time, everyone should ALWAYS have security in place to stop their horses being stolen, so I hope everyone does.


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 August 2010)

I totally age Flameshead. What gets me is: These people claim horses have been stolen,but have no proof whatsoever NOT EVEN A CRIME Number.
Everytime you report a crime to the police (as small/big  as it may be) they give you a crime number. I think theyre scamongering and trying to get attention!!!


----------



## Puzzled (25 August 2010)

I guess not every single horse owner in the country must come on the horse and hound forum!!!!! I was in Abergavenny yesterday - lots of posters about for the stolen horse if you still don't believe she was stolen then give the Auctioneers from Abergavenny Market a ring, they had a poster asking for info in their window with all the details on I'm sure they will pass on any info you may need.


----------



## aduffield (25 August 2010)

Be careful putting a post like that on here you will get accused of scaremongering or attention seeking. Next they will accuse the auctioneers of trying to drum up business. I'm not in the habit of talking out of my a*** but it seems rather a lot on here are.


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 August 2010)

Crime number??????????


----------



## Cedars (25 August 2010)

Think yourself lucky I just pressed the wrong button as I've just written a very long reply to this. 

In short: If someone stole my Puzzle (through every single barrier we have to stop them), I would raise hell to get her back again. I would be posting on every website, ringing every saddlery, ringing every yard, every vet. Are you genuinely telling me that the owner of this mare is sat at home thinking, "I am so distressed that .... has been stolen. I know that there are the website forum things, however, I'm not a member, so I wont post on there. Oh pants". ?!?!?! I would join EVERY SINGLE DAMN FORUM until the whole WORLD knew about it, whether I was a member or not!!!!!

And yet, you're still posting without a crime number......!


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 August 2010)

flamehead said:



			Think yourself lucky I just pressed the wrong button as I've just written a very long reply to this. 

In short: If someone stole my Puzzle (through every single barrier we have to stop them), I would raise hell to get her back again. I would be posting on every website, ringing every saddlery, ringing every yard, every vet. Are you genuinely telling me that the owner of this mare is sat at home thinking, "I am so distressed that .... has been stolen. I know that there are the website forum things, however, I'm not a member, so I wont post on there. Oh pants". ?!?!?! I would join EVERY SINGLE DAMN FORUM until the whole WORLD knew about it, whether I was a member or not!!!!!

And yet, you're still posting without a crime number......!
		
Click to expand...

My point EXACTLY. Well said. Id be putting my horse on the stolen horse register and NED ,Facebook etc.If god forbid he went walkies one day!!!!


----------



## Crabbet_Arabians (13 January 2011)

aregona said:



			well, gossip or not, thanks for the warning, im only about 45 mins from there so will keep my eyes open. Thank you 

Click to expand...

ditto this


----------



## Smitty (13 January 2011)

If these horses have been stolen, and I hope its just a rumour, there is a website called 'Its been nicked' that you can put the animals on.  There are a few horses on there at the moment, items of tack etc.  You do need a crime number in order to post on there (and it took me 2 weeks of pestering to get one for my dog), but I shall certainly check on there before making any future pre-loved purchases.


----------



## SpruceRI (13 January 2011)

Even if you're a horse owner not on the internet, you'd report the theft to the Police wouldn't you?

Do the Police then automatically report horse thefts to the local Horsewatch?  Or is it upto the owner of the horse to do it?  As if it's down to the owner, a lot or people don't know Horse Watch exists, let alone NED, HHO forum, etc.


----------



## Cuffey (13 January 2011)

madhossy said:



			Even if you're a horse owner not on the internet, you'd report the theft to the Police wouldn't you?

Do the Police then automatically report horse thefts to the local Horsewatch?  Or is it upto the owner of the horse to do it?  As if it's down to the owner, a lot or people don't know Horse Watch exists, let alone NED, HHO forum, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Horsewatch is not UK wide and even if a force does have Horsewatch information does not always get out quickly enough.

I and others spend far too much time trying to get Crime Numbers, pictures and sending out copies of Stolen Horse Register form and still some stolen horses do not get into the ''system''
Some owners do not want Police involved for whatever reason--they often just put out an advert
Horsewatch is likely to move away from SHR towards NED, but many horses, particularly imports are not on NED


----------



## lhotse (13 January 2011)

Crabbet_Arabians said:



			ditto this
		
Click to expand...

Where did you drag this old thread back up from? 
Welcome back.


----------



## PeterNatt (14 January 2011)

If the theft of a horse is reported to the police then a crime number is created.  It is then circulated immediately to Horsewatch and the details circulated to all the county horse watch co-ordinators.


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 January 2011)

This is a old thread.Why bring it up again????? Are you trying to cause hysteria?


----------



## lhotse (15 January 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			This is a old thread.Why bring it up again????? Are you trying to cause hysteria?
		
Click to expand...

Because the OP wants it to be brought back up. Not to worry, I'm on the case, and if she thinks she can slip back in un-noticed, she is wrong.


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 January 2011)

Some people!!!


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 January 2011)

lhotse said:



			Because the OP wants it to be brought back up. Not to worry, I'm on the case, and if she thinks she can slip back in un-noticed, she is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. As said police ALWAYS give\ crime ref numbers.In Nov when someone let my two out and police phoned me with ref crime number.
If horses were stolen from Wales how come we who now live in Wales havent heard a thing!!!


----------

